# Fish Sexing



## Licciardi (Aug 22, 2011)

[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]

Can someone help me determine the sex of these fish? 
Theyre a Gold Severum, A Salvini Cichlid, and a Green Terror... I'm looking to pair them...


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

The Severum looks like a female to me. I used to have a mature, often spawning, pair about 10 years ago.


----------



## Licciardi (Aug 22, 2011)

thank you, thats what i figured, just needed clarification 
any idea on the others?


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

No, I have no opinion nor experience with the others. That is one feisty tank you've got going there!


----------



## Licciardi (Aug 22, 2011)

You would think, but they are surprisingly peaceful towards eachother. We'll see how that changes when the convict cichlid's start to lay eggs ;P


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

From my experience with the Salvini its kinda hard to tell till the males start to mature but by looking and guessing I would say male as well as for the green terror. again no guarantee just opinion. I* tried to sex my Salvini for months then he matured and I new by coloring.


----------



## Licciardi (Aug 22, 2011)

I agree on the opinion of the two being males. They both have very obvious pointed fins, which is usually a pretty good sign to tell, but since i don't have females to compare them to, its a little more difficult


----------

